# Favourite cory species?



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It seems that most people on here love cories, but I want to know what your favourite species are. 

I love pandas because they are super cute, but my albino is such a clown and my peppered is stunningly pretty...I personally can't decide, but would love to hear what everybody else thinks! Feel free to post pictures or links.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I loved my pandas but sadly, they didn't agree with my very soft but very alkaline water and after many attempts at keeping them, my last panda passed. Such a shame. They're adorable. I also think Peppered Cories are beautiful but they get so much bigger than most cories.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

I haven't heard much about them on here but I love my Axelrod Cory.

Axelrod's Cory (Corydoras axelrodi) - Seriously Fish


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Albinos all the way for me. I love when the little army swarms the bottom of the tank at feeding time.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I love them all! 
If I was to get a school of cories, I'd go for either pandas, albinos or axelrods.


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

I've got 3 habrosus (pygmy sized salt & pepper) & 1 julii (leopard, had 3 of these guys but 2 didn't make it. Not impressed with this LFS, won't go back. 1/2 of the cory's I've boughten in the past week have gone belly up.)
A local person has offered to help me find some more she knows lots of people who have them in their tanks & she's sure someone will have some of either to share. Hoping more for julii's than habrosus though!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Peppered for me! 

I can't wait to get Pookie some friends. He was pretty small just a month ago, now he's as big as Phillip B. Fish!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Peppered! But i would love some pandas but cant find them any where around here


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Corydoras Habrosus, or Corydoras pygmaeus. The dwarf cories types are my favorites as they will be seen mostly in the middle layers of the tank opposed to bronze cories who are mostly in the bottom layers


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I've has Trilineatus, Bronze and Sterbai but I just love my Schwartzis the most. Their banded faces are just too cute.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I like the Emeralds.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I love pandas, which are one of my favorite animals, so a Panda Cory, even though my Cory Cat is not a Panda. XD


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Emerald aren't even Corydoras they are commonly thought as to be. But they are actually called brochis splendens


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Mo said:


> Emerald aren't even Corydoras they are commonly thought as to be. But they are actually called brochis splendens


Oh. Thank you, I did not know that. In that case I like the peppers.:-D


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Albinos are so active, them and emerald are my favorites!


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I personally like albinos and julii. I love the spots on julii and albinos are just plain cute for some reason.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Albinos are gorgeous...they used to freak me out so much but mine is just such a character!


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

I have habrosus & julii's & honestly the julii's are alot more social & way more playful. Though the habrosus will play with my betta.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Fin2you said:


> I have habrosus & julii's & honestly the julii's are alot more social & way more playful. Though the habrosus will play with my betta.



That's cool that they play together. I don't ever see that happening in my tank lol. My Betta will mingle with them on the bottom not really playing. It's like he is checking on the tank making sure everything is alright sortve like a guard lol. If they come up to the top near him he will flare at them and they jet a way. He's never chased or bit at them and doesn't have a problem with them coming up away from him. It's just when they come up with in the same area that he is swimming in at the time. They've been together about 2 weeks now and the cories seem to be settling in a pecking order with the Betta checking where he is at before they surface. I haven't seen a flare incident since the first few days they were together.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

i have three green and three albino (same species, cant remember the scientific name) in a tank with my boy Jareth... I call them his goblins. :3 Im working on decorating the tank with a castle, just have to find one i like at a good proce with holes that he cant get his wee head stuck in. lol!!


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

Fin (betta) & Salt, Pepper & S&P (habrosus) play tag, they will creap up on each other, the stalker will touch then the other fish will shoot forward a bit then turn around and go after the stalker.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I love ALL cory cat fish! But I think I love the Albino ones the best. My Albino Cory cats are Rudolph and Clarice. My other 2 Corys are Jagger and Tyler, I'm not sure which kind they are though....(if anyone knows, can you let me know?)They are all in my photo album on my Betta Fish profile here


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Kitty Whiskers said:


> I love ALL cory cat fish! But I think I love the Albino ones the best. My Albino Cory cats are Rudolph and Clarice. My other 2 Corys are Jagger and Tyler, I'm not sure which kind they are though....(if anyone knows, can you let me know?)They are all in my photo album on my Betta Fish profile here


They appear to be C. Julii.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Definitely not _Julii Corydoras_. Typically those lines indicate that it is a commonly confused species referred as _Three Lined Corydoras _or _Corydoras Trilineatus_ which are a very rewarding fish. I would highly suggest that you get more if you have the space to properly house a few more, and sand.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Think you may be right. Didn't inspect the pictures close enough.


----------

